# Handsaw neck injury 12-05-06 Warning, graphic pics



## savageayape

I do not work in the tree care industry and I just recently found this board and found it to be very informative. I'm sure I will learn a lot here. Now to my topic... The photographs I'm attaching are of me following my careless use of a handsaw while trimming limbs so I could climb higher in a tree for deer hunting. I used a small folding handsaw which I keep in a sheath attached to my climbing tree stand so I can use it as I climb the tree to hunt. For safety reasons I always climb without my weapon (my bow this time). It was attached to a rope and laying at the bottom of the tree. After cutting the limb, I kept ahold of it so it would not land on my bow. It was a bit longer than most limbs which need to be trimmed in order to climb a tree for deer hunting and as a result, it was a bit awkward, so I grabbed it with both hands so I could throw it away from my tree and the bow. Unfortunately, I failed to put the saw away before throwing the limb. It was carelessness on my part and I'm embarrassed to admit I did it, but maybe seeing the results of one more unnecessary mistake will help prevent someone else from making a more costly one.

I didn't mean to attach the images a .bmp. I will re-attach them now (should be just a couple posts down)


----------



## polingspig

*Lovely pictures*

I am sorry that happened!! Those are some pretty cool pictures though and will be fun to show your grandchildren; if you make it through enough hunting seasons to see your grandkids. BE CAREFUL MAN!


----------



## savageayape

The scarriest part to me was when I realized I had to climb 25 to 30 feet down the tree with my neck bleeding. You can't hold pressure on a wound when you need both hands to climb down.


----------



## Haywire Haywood

Man, you're lucky that wound didn't spurt blood with every heartbeat.

Here's 5 and 8 converted to jpg so they are a little more dialup friendly.


----------



## savageayape

*better pics - easier to view*

I appologize for making the first set of photographs .bmp. The pics below should be much easier to open.

_Very graphic open wound pictures_


----------



## Tree Machine

Oh, my Gawd. Did the Doc mention that a few more millimeters deeper and you'd have been spurting with each heartbeat, like Haywood says. Had that been the case, you coulda bled out before you got to the ground.


I say that like you hadn't already considered it.


We're really glad you made it out. Sharing with us is a very valuable contribution, so thank you ....for.....putting your neck out there for us???

(Booo, my bad )


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Those pictures need a gore warning.


----------



## begleytree

Mike Maas said:


> Those pictures need a gore warning.



agree. I'm putting one on this thread


glad you're ok!
-Ralph


----------



## Manco

Man, thats one nasty slice! Lucky to be telling the story yourself.


----------



## gitrdun_climbr

*ouch, thanks for sharing*

Yeah, thanks for sharing those, I think photos like that go a long way to remind us to beeee carrrefull! Glad you're o.k., looks like they stitched you up pretty well. I definitely respect that handsaw and am quick to reholster before I proceed to reposition, throw, whatever.

During a quiet night at home I recently jabbed the radial artery in my wrist cutting the shrink wrap off a package with my pocket knife. The hole was only as thin and long as a dime slot but a perfect jab into the artery which sent blood shooting into the ceiling and all over the kitchen before I could even get my other hand over it!

Good luck in your recovery...


----------



## clearance

*B.s.*

A handsaw huh? Think about guys, like use your heads. Right.


----------



## 046

you are one lucky fella!

that's why I hunt deer from the ground, stalking deer is how I get a shot.


----------



## l2edneck

*Definitly looks quite painful*

Mfn Ouch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davey Dog

You should be really really glad that you made it through that....


----------



## Manco

clearance said:


> A handsaw huh? Think about guys, like use your heads. Right.



Are you thinking that maybe that wasn't caused by a handsaw? I bet he wasn't even using a Silky.


----------



## SRT-Tech

a Silky woulda killed him! 

:biggrinbounce2: 

nice gash there Savage, reminds me of a friday night outside the pub up the street form me.


----------



## savageayape

No, it wasn't a Silky. It was a typical Gerber folding handsaw marketed toward deer hunters. As I wrote in my first post, I'm new to this site. I never even heard of a Silky until after reading a few of your posts here. I may have to buy one of those, but I'll be sure to keep it away from my neck.  

It happened at a special deer reduction hunt at a state park in Indiana. After answering some questions for the DNR and a Conservation Officer, I showed them the photographs. They were really surprised as well. I allowed them to download the pictures at their request. Maybe they'll use them in some hunter education courses.


----------



## okietreedude1

So did you go back and get ya a deer?


----------



## Tree Machine

Okie........ !


----------



## okietreedude1

Tree Machine said:


> Okie........ !



Im just trying to figure out how serious of a deer hunter he really is. 

If I were out of town spending money for the hunt and it happened on the first day of several, I would have gone back. Maybe not up the tree, but I still would have been making a second attempt.

A trophy buck and a lifelong scar, now THATS a story.

(deer hunting trip - $500 ; 7" scar on the neck for trimming out a tree w/ handsaw = trip to ER - $2400; going back and killing trophy buck - PRICELESS)


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Heck, if he was from WI, they would have asked "did you get one when you went back?"


----------



## savageayape

I don't think there is a more serious deer hunter in existance than me. The doctor and nurse lectured me not to go back and hunt until my neck has had a couple days to heal. I said ok, and winked at my hunting buddy who had to leave his tree to take me to the E.R. When we got back in his truck, I said, let's get back to the woods and hunt. I climbed the exact same tree and hunted the rest of the day. Unfortunately, I did not see any deer that afternoon. I wonder though, if I would have been able to draw my bow.


----------



## Tree Machine

It's because you left blood on the forest floor. All the deer freaked out and split to other properties.

I showed my wife your open wound. Now I'm gonna tell her you got off the operating table and went back out into the woods. She's aware treeguys are a tougher breed, but YOU, my man, really go beyond.  

If you're ever in Indianapolis, look me up. I'll take you to the Brewpub for some eats and drinks.


----------



## savageayape

TreeMachine,

Thanks for the offer. I'm in Indianapolis a lot... I live there (though, hopefully not for too many more years). I recently purchased 41 acres in Owen County and I want to build a log home on it. I'll give you a call some time so I can get my free food and beer :biggrinbounce2: What side of town do you live on? I'm a southsider.


----------



## rb_in_va

Tree Machine said:


> If you're ever in Indianapolis, look me up. I'll take you to the Brewpub for some eats and drinks.



How bout Moe and Johnnies?


----------



## Eagle1

Just read this thread.

Well, .... What are ya doing killing animals in the first place? I wonder what a bullet to the same area would feel like?


----------



## Tree Machine

Eagle1, you been talkin to my wife?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Eagle1

Naw..... I understand the whole hunting thing, but I personally can't hurt an animal. :deadhorse:


----------



## Tree Machine

And many others would agree much the same.

My dad said I come from a long line of 'violators'. From mixing with Grandpa and his friends, growing up, I can see where Pop would think that. I hunted through my teen years as that is just what you do in the country growing up where there are populations of pheasant and deer.

But alas. I have switched 100% over, broke family tradition and the ways of my cave-arborist ancestry. I have thoroughly thrown that instinct into a tailspin. No longer the Hunter, much more the gatherer.

The family lineage has been soiled and I have become a tree hugger.

We, as treeguys, have evolved a really cool survival trick. Our reality is that we can actually live life as though money _DOES_ grow on trees. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Tree Machine said:


> But alas. I have switched 100% over, broke family tradition and the ways of my cave-arborist ancestry. I have thoroughly thrown that instinct into a tailspin. No longer the Hunter, much more the gatherer.



Though he will never be a vegan:spam: 



> I don't think there is a more serious deer hunter in existance than me.



Now he has the ultimate trump card in hunting stories. Everyone will groan whn he pulls his collar down 25 years from now because they will know what Granpa soldierboy will be winding up to tell.


----------



## EngineerDude

Tree Machine said:


> ...I have switched 100% over, broke family tradition and the ways of my cave-arborist ancestry. I have thoroughly thrown that instinct into a tailspin. No longer the Hunter, much more the gatherer.
> 
> The family lineage has been soiled and I have become a tree hugger.



Interesting presentation of your thoughts.

I, too, hunted as a teenager, and no longer feel the need or the urge to do so. If this lack of need/urge wasn't enough, the fact that I'm no longer willing to prioritize the time required to maintain my shooting skills to the level needed to insure humane one-shot kills would seal the deal.

Nice post, Tree Machine!


----------



## Eagle1

Nice post.

Really, at risk of sounding....crazy..... I would rather hunt and kill people. People are generaly as___holes..ya know?? But animals are cool and are pure.

Please do not get offended at the as--holes remark. We, humans all have alittle as-hole in us.


----------



## savageayape

A piece of lead traveling 900 to 4000 feet per second hitting an animal in the neck wouldn't hurt any more than when I personally pulled a saw through my neck at first. I only felt pain for the first time several hours later. An arrow traveling 200 feet per second would be te same. Another fact is I do not shoot animals in the neck. I shoot them in the heart. They die quickly. Especially if you compare how long they suffer after I shoot one to how long they suffer while starving to death or freezing to death. Have you ever seen video of one animal taking down another anomal and eating it's guts out while the poor little mamal is still alive? I provide the least painful way for a deer or turkey to die and in the process I provide my family and firends with meat and other useful products from the animals I kill. I could provide pages of facts supporting a hunting lifestyle, but I don't have the time and I'm sure most of you don't want to read it all either. 

I just posted this thread so some of you guys would get another wake up call reminding you to be extra careful in your line of work (or hobby...interest...). It's very easy to become good at something and then become careless with confidence. That's what happened to me in that tree. 

I know none of you really have any idea who I am either. I've only written a few posts on this site. Here is a little information about who I am:
BS degree Ball State School of Business
ACS, FLMI, AIAA, half way through the CPCU and CLU
12 years working in the same industry
Past three years I've owned a restaurant
First deer hunt was not until 1992...that's one year after I graduated from college.
I grew up in the country, but taught myself to hunt after becomming an adult.
I average almost three deer killed each season (this is the third year I failed to kill one since I began hunting)


----------



## okietreedude1

savageayape said:


> I know none of you really have any idea who I am either.




Thats the biggest problem on this site (and many others) is no one really knows anyone unless youve met them in person. Please dont take anyones comments personally.

I think you do the world a service with your hunting actions. IMO, 3's not enough.


BTW, have you ever heard of huntingnet.com? Its for hunters of all types.

With all your accomplishments, its nice to meet you.


----------



## Eagle1

Hey, Its all good !! I didn't mean to hurt anyone. PEACE.

I read your post and thanks !! I have done the same thing (on a much, much ) smaller scale (knuckles).
Really no need to post your background, thanks but all are welcome here. My hunting comment pushed the thread in a different direction...that happens alot here. Sorry about that.

Anyway. Thanks for your post and handsaw point taken.
Keep in touch!!

Peace.

ps. I love venison stew.


----------



## Curtis James

Zoiks. Give thanks to your buddy. Careful is an understatement.


----------



## Soul Assassin

savageayape said:


> I appologize for making the first set of photographs .bmp. The pics below should be much easier to open.
> 
> _Very graphic open wound pictures_



Argh, egads.God damn, oh man. yikes.


----------



## B-Edwards

Thanks for posting those photos ,opens eyes makes people think. Most dont till its too late. Ive toldl my climbers on more than one occasion , this could be your last day, your last tree, dont let it be your fault. If ya dont agree I dont wanna hear about it. Glad your ok and thanks again for posting photos.


----------



## SilentElk

them pictures gave me the willy's for sure! I can see exactly how it happened too. Of course, it hasnt happened to me but I have tried to toss tree branches that has stuff stuck on them and hit me in the back of the head. 

Good thread. I like it. Dont worry much on the anyone who doesnt care much for hunting. This is a tree site so opinions will vary. If it was a different site, someone would be condeming you for hurting a living tree. Having seen a complant about your hurting the tree yet.

So you ever get a deer??


----------



## DadF

Hey Savage-I thought the "handle" looked familiar. Good to see you found this site too. Danf and I have spent some time in here also.
Thanks for posting what you did, there is always room to learn from someone elses mistakes. If you and Treemachine ever decide on a time and place let Dan and I know -might be a good time for a couple more stories.


----------



## 9th year rookie

*More on safety*

Just to add to the safety side......
You said you climbed up, then roped up your bow.
If you were using a gun, make sure to unload first/
An old friend of mine and I were in the woods one day w/the deer laughing at us,.
I was walking, he was in a tree stand.
I heard a shot shortly after we split up.
I go over to see what he shot.
Turns out, he climbed up, roped up his 12 ga, ....loaded.
A twig hit the trigger and it fired, just missing.
No harm, huge foul.


----------



## tree md

I read this when you posted back a few years ago savageayape and didn't comment. Wanted to applaud you for coming forward with your story. Anytime we make a mistake it is kind of embarrassing, I know this first hand. 

I have copied and posted your story on my bowhunting forum twice now. Once when you first posted it and again today.

I have actually went to trim a limb while in my climbing tree stand and nearly pulled myself out of the thing and I do this stuff for a living.. Came very lose to tipping it. Got to be very careful when trimming limbs from a platform stand. It's best to be tied in just as if you are working on the job.


----------



## savageayape

Thank you guys. I was surprised to see this post again. It's been a few years, but the safety message stays the same. My neck has healed up well, but there is a long permanent scar. It doesn't look as bad as I though it would.

I'm also now the proud owner of two silky saws. Those things are great. I'm glad I didn't have my sugoi when I cut my neck.


----------

